# Why Hanging Gags Are Dangerous



## MPowers (Nov 2, 2011)

This is why we say time and time again, Fake Hanging gags, fake Nooses, etc are just as dangerous as a loaded gun. Don't try this at home kids, let the pro's do it.

The second report says the girl will recover but she was VERY lucky.

Girl Accidentally Hangs Herself At Haunted House (VIDEO)

Report details Creepyworld employee in noose incident | ksdk.com


----------



## Toffee (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate hearing about stuff like this, I am glad she is ok.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm glad the girl is okay, and hopefully this incident will instill in her a healthy respect for stage props.

What I can't figure out is IF they were going to be using a prop noose that was going to go around someone's neck, why wasn't there some kind of safety break in the rope? Even my cats' collars have a breakaway clasp that will break if it gets caught on something.


----------



## Goph704 (Nov 4, 2011)

Is anyone else bothered by the phrase "living Prop?" 
I'd like to also throw in that way before 2009 the industry was aware of the harmful effects of hazers on Asthmatics. How are these guys slipping through the cracks like this?


----------



## jowens (Nov 4, 2011)

Certainly couldn't hurt to take a page from Mac... magsafe! Such a sad story. Certainly no professional theater riggers involved in this company.


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 5, 2011)

Goph704 said:


> How are these guys slipping through the cracks like this?


 

jowens said:


> Certainly no professional theater riggers involved in this company.



And that's the answer to your question, Goph. These aren't professionals. They're in the same category as those idiots at churches who fly little girls 30' in the air without any professional rigging experience. They just think it's all about funny costumes and building sets, and let's put on a play! They don't have the respect for the potential for danger that those of us in the industry have. And unfortunately, innocent people keep getting hurt and dying because of their idiocy.

The part that really makes me sick is that I betcha almost anything that, just as with the idiots who keep killing girls in churches, the incident will be called "a tragic accident" and the responsibility will never be placed on the shoulders of those who truly deserve it.


----------



## shiben (Nov 5, 2011)

MrsFooter said:


> What I can't figure out is IF they were going to be using a prop noose that was going to go around someone's neck, why wasn't there some kind of safety break in the rope? Even my cats' collars have a breakaway clasp that will break if it gets caught on something.


 
Im kind of unsure why they tied the noose properly if they were going to use it for this, even if your not having pros do the things (not recommending it, but people do that type of thing still) one would think someone would have thought of this possibly being a problem...


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 18, 2011)

shiben said:


> Im kind of unsure why they tied the noose properly if they were going to use it for this, even if your not having pros do the things (not recommending it, but people do that type of thing still) one would think someone would have thought of this possibly being a problem...


 
"What could go wrong? It'll be fine, stop worrying" is the overwhelming protocol in these situations. Guarantee it. Seen it in person.

Also? There's a really safe, really convincing way to hang people. I've done a few of them myself (wait for it!) *while working for a professional flying FX company using professional gear!*

I know some people get tired of hearing that, but obviously it bears repeating. I'll give y'all this little bit of insight: the noose in a true hanging gag is NEVER real and NEVR built to bear a load. IT IS AN ILLUSION. Duh.


----------



## shiben (Nov 18, 2011)

What Rigger? said:


> "What could go wrong? It'll be fine, stop worrying" is the overwhelming protocol in these situations. Guarantee it. Seen it in person.
> 
> Also? There's a really safe, really convincing way to hang people. I've done a few of them myself (wait for it!) *while working for a professional flying FX company using professional gear!*
> 
> I know some people get tired of hearing that, but obviously it bears repeating. I'll give y'all this little bit of insight: the noose in a true hanging gag is NEVER real and NEVR built to bear a load. IT IS AN ILLUSION. Duh.


 
And funny thing, they intend the real ones to do what to people? I believe it has something to do with snapping necks, but its a bit antiquated in the west to hang people...


----------



## What Rigger? (Nov 23, 2011)

Except around Halloween...and they do it very well in Buena Park, Ca.


----------

